# POST UP YOUR RIDES



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

SO WE HAVE SEEN WHAT EVERYONE BUILDS AND WHAT WE LOOK LIKE ,NOW LETS SEE HOW EVERYONE ROLLS.POST THEM UP DON'T BE SHY :nicoderm: SO ILL WILL START WITH MY 2002 CAMARO Z28 ...


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Pretty easy to say "Dont be shy."When you have such a pimp ride.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Minez and the old lady's ride...
2000 Chevy Blazer...
Need to get some more cash, want to lift it a bit and different rims and some off road tires...


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=278609


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 28 2010, 07:40 PM~18686883
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=278609
> *


  I CHECKED BEFORE AND DIDNT FIND THIS TOPIC :angry:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

there is another one floating around to but the seach was being dumb.. the other one was more recent..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 28 2010, 07:34 PM~18686786
> *Minez and the old lady's ride...
> 2000 Chevy Blazer...
> Need to get some more cash, want to lift it a bit and different rims and some off road tires...
> ...


james?! thats a 2 door 2 wheel drive blazer!! u have no biz. lifting that! im on the hunt for that exact blazer bad right now!! my wife has a 99 4 door 4 wheel drive, thats somethin 2 lift!!  trade me that shit for my 99 2 wheel ex cab dime?! or my 92 civi hatch, or 98 civi coupe or my 91 body dropped b2200 or my switched up 91 dime?!?! i have a fuckin car lot over here! :uh: my wife chews my ear off for it all the time!! :biggrin: but somethins got to give, so off to craigslist pretty soon?!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

my new wip 2011 b on the lookout


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

:biggrin: O YEA :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 28 2010, 08:12 PM~18687316
> *james?! thats a 2 door 2 wheel drive blazer!! u have no biz. lifting that! im on the hunt for that exact blazer bad right now!! my wife has a 99 4 door 4 wheel drive, thats somethin 2 lift!!   trade me that shit for my 99 2 wheel ex cab dime?! or my 92 civi hatch, or 98 civi coupe or my 91 body dropped b2200 or my switched up 91 dime?!?! i have a fuckin car lot over here!  :uh: my wife chews my ear off for it all the time!!  :biggrin: but somethins got to give, so off to craigslist pretty soon?!
> *


LOL, Yea, yea, I know.... The girl aint too thrilled with the original idea of slammin it. It coulda been worse, I coulda said I wanted to lift it on some 26's lmao


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

255,000 miles, driven 5 days a week, delivering pizzas


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 28 2010, 08:23 PM~18687494
> *LOL, Yea, yea, I know.... The girl aint too thrilled with the original idea of slammin it. It coulda been worse, I coulda said I wanted to lift it on some 26's lmao
> *


fuck that put that bitch on som 22's whit som new paint AND U KNO YO ASS WOULD B A HOODSTAR LOL SO GET TO TRYING.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Sep 28 2010, 08:27 PM~18687548
> *fuck that put that bitch on som 22's whit som new paint AND U KNO YO ASS  WOULD B A  HOODSTAR LOL SO GET TO TRYING.
> *


I am not tryin to be a hoodstar homie....


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 28 2010, 08:41 PM~18687741
> *I am not tryin to be a hoodstar homie....
> *


O I C :angry: DAM THAT BITCH WOULD LOOK NICE!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i have to find pics of all the dam lowrider i have had.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

heres my new one..'08 Scion TC.

























my other two rides...the 96 ranger (work truck is thru the window in the first pic..behind the stack of 12"s :biggrin: and my project truck, 96 F150 supercab with a mild drop :wow: :biggrin: 


















































just a mild drop.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

These are my current rides that I have...not lowriders though


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Here's another one...but its long gone


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh shit, i didnt know i had a fellow Sciontist in the house....sweet. :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 28 2010, 08:09 PM~18688085
> *oh shit, i didnt know i had a fellow Sciontist in the house....sweet. :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah Slammd!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 28 2010, 08:51 PM~18687860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks nice bro... Itd look even better layed out though...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Couple of the lowriders i have owned.I have had a few others but i cant find pics.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

^^ yeah i agree there. 

Oh, my car, the TC..gets drove once a week..if that. 27,000 miles and runs down all types of shit uphill stock! Its fun to drive, i live on a a mountain with twisty ass roads. Soon enuf may be drivin up to do the DragonsTail...to see how good it really grips!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

My current WIP and daily...... 94 X Cab Dime. I'll try to get some better pics tomorrow.










And this one's still sittin in my mom's garage in Michigan with a blown engine. 2002 Dodge Intrepid SE


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

my daily driver.. this had to be around 07.. the youngster on the right., is my 
family from Louisville.Ky








I left the door inserts the original color,,(sand) by haning the painter mask it off
then the car was sprayed 07 Mercedes peuter matalc.. wood grain interior $80 off
ebay. halo knock off's came from ebay too..I hate the 01 head lights... 








never finished the music the way i want it.. the car drive's light shit.
one of the Dub's is bent..already been through a motor.. but one day,
I promiss myself i am going to do a 3.5 motor swap with turbo charger,
manifold,,headers the the whole nine yards.. i am going to post 1/4 mile time's on 
my window..








this was my first lo lo,,I busted this cars cherry over 1o years ago.. Its been through
three Majestics..its now owned by a Fidel.. A Majestic in Tx.
















back when it used to lay..
(Damm! Hydro was rider!) :wow: 








coming home from Hawthorne then Crenshaw with 8 new batterys..# 8 hose's 
big parker check valve's..square dump..full rack of coils with half a turn cut off..
a itchy switch finger and no body to play with. @.1: 30 am Jan 2 2oo8...








i lifted this car for a friend a few years back.. he banged it and 3 wheeled it for year and then let it sit..i got it off of him redid the the hydro's made it a lay n play
and sold it to my play nephew.. 
























that same youngster from luisville? is in this picture in his new car on New years day Majestic show LA 2009..his only day of leave from the navy base
(he's now in Afghanistan)








my line up. for that day.. the nose of both cady's where laid all the way..
(thats those hoppin coil's already to soft but will still bang)
























the only 90 with Mercedes head rest with 7 inch tv's..i did this years ago..















i sold a fast back 68 
because i needed the room and the money to buy the steal and the six batterys 
and to pay the welder when I lifted my glasshouse..witch I have not registerd since Nov 2008..but i drove it for five minutes today.. It does feel good...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 28 2010, 11:01 PM~18689289
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dam og :cheesy: u had a nice line up foo , love them caddys 

i got a lil som coming out soon shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit 

my old town car 








my 90 i cant decide wether to build or not 










but i got a lil som coming , lets just say its a g body ....oh and it will have some mean extended arms and a lock up


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 29 2010, 12:18 AM~18689847
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what u gonna do with that malibu wagon :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

this is still in the works


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

most current pic of where its at now still little odds and ends left my daily is a 01 expedition tinted windows and some knock nothing special ill get a pic of it. i also have a 59 impala thats in pices right now doing a full frame off.

and hydro i do set ups too ill get some of those up as well  



















ill post more later


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I thought I had mine posted on here already but I guess they might be in my thread. Heres my rides and projects. 

my daily



















my 63 Impala. It'll be bagged with these 20" Daytons and vogues. I bought this when I was 14 and tore it down. Then my McCleans got stolen and it sat for about 14 years. I just started back on it about 2 years ago. It just takes me forever because we have so many out here, that when I work on mine gramps will want me to work on his too. And with all the cars out here I will never be done. :uh: :biggrin: 













































my 92 brougham I just bought a few months ago. It'll be juiced with 14" D's or Z's




























Man! All of these cars have stories but this one is the most important to me, and its not because its a Porsche. It could be a karman gia for all I care. Some of you know the story behind this car but I like telling it. This is a 1979 911 widebody turbo that my uncle and I built. We started it when he found out (at 20, I was 14) that he had cancer. He passed away when he was 24. It was about 90 percent done when he passed, but he left it to me and I finished it. I wont lie and say I drive the shit out of it because I dont. Everytime I drive it I can feel a part of him with me and I feel weird. My knees get weak, I worry that some dumbass will wreck into me, and EVERYTIME I take it into town I get pulled over. I love it though and it will away be in my family. 
































































theres more but they are bigger projects and dont look as pretty. Between me and my grandfather we probably have 45-50 cars. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 28 2010, 11:45 PM~18689541
> *dam og  :cheesy:  u had a nice line up foo , love them caddys
> 
> i got a lil som coming out soon  shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit
> ...


I know your up to somthing chawper... If you dont do the 90? I would still never
it.. I thnk those are sleepers like glasshouse's 

and Damm rollin..like that? The regal is top flight man...and that blue set up is show and street worthy...and the kicker cvr aint no joke either!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Sep 28 2010, 07:14 PM~18686530
> *SO WE HAVE SEEN WHAT EVERYONE BUILDS AND WHAT WE LOOK LIKE ,NOW LETS SEE HOW EVERYONE ROLLS.POST THEM UP DON'T BE SHY :nicoderm:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          SO ILL WILL START WITH MY 2002 CAMARO Z28 ...
> 
> 
> ...


see what you started sneeky? 
Its fun hanh? :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 29 2010, 02:23 AM~18690250
> *I know your up to somthing chawper... If you dont do the 90? I would still never
> it.. I thnk those are sleepers like glasshouse's
> 
> ...


ill get a better pic of it up battery plates have murals on them and believe me the bitch swangs the whole car is being rebuilt new paint top and chrome undies should be on the bumper after new coils in the front


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm posting thes too cause I'm the one that works on them. Gramps (I call him dad) still loves gettin dirty but at 70 he's slowin down.  Heres some of gramps's cars. I'll start with the 2 we just sold.  

The 55 (SOLD)


















The 59 Thunderbird (SOLD)
behind it you can see the my 89 Iroc that my uncle Chad also left me.


















The 67 fairlane. behind it you can see my 74 lincoln continental. It used to be clean but now its full of rust. :angry: 


















Heres some pics of my lincoln back in 2000 when it was in its prime.



























this is the finished 58 Impala, but he has 2 more we are working on.


















The 57 fairlane, with the 67 fairlane and 65 Galixie 500









this is inside the garage so its tight and hard to get good pics. One of the other 58s, a 56, the 55, the 57, the 54 Chevy's, a 60 Impala vert, the pink ones a 57 Crown vic (Grandmas), the 60 Dodge Pioneer, the 65 mercury Comet, and the 64 elderado are all in here. And theres more cars outside and at the other 2 garages that I dont have pics of.













































This is the 86 vette. Technically it grandma's (mom) but gramps (dad) was backing it out of his garage and he thought it was in park, got out to check for clearance and it was still in reverse. It ripped the door slap the fuck off. Since then she wont let him drive it. I'm the only one that does but I had to fix it too. :uh: :biggrin: 
Still aint painted though.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

NICE RIDES :biggrin: NOW I GOTTA WASH MINES AND TAKE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Good basic transportation. Gets me there, gets me back.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Heres the linc and you can see the hooptie rodeo in the background. Also gat a mazda 3 hatch but no pics of it


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 29 2010, 01:30 AM~18689947
> *what u gonna do with that malibu wagon  :cheesy:
> *


its a cutlass cruiser wagon  


just sold it :happysad: 

part of the reason to get my AK , and to get wifes car worked on


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice to see the Homies rides


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

HERES MY RIDE, BUT PSHOPPED SO IN KNOW WUT IT LOOKS LIKE WHEN I GET SOME DROP SPRINGS :biggrin: 












*then with custom grille*


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 28 2010, 11:01 PM~18689289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YO MARKY !!! i know that nissan any were!!! and the baby blue cadi witch was my frist ride ever in a low low !! reAL TALK


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

THis is my first lowrider the 77 monte, my best friend and i bought the car and were to fix it and geting it back together but he past away in iraq in 07 when he was 20 and we never got to finish it so i had to sell it and got my lack but decided to keep it for good in his name, so ima get his mural on my trunk and and just change the fornt end to the uro clip, this my baby yall LOL


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

HERE ARE A FEW, THE TWIN TURBO ST. CAR THE F-350 DAILY DRIVER AND WEND. NIGHT FUN AT THE TRACK, 13.40 NOT BAD FOR 5000LB


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I would post up my daily but then all you buys would be emailing me asking me to sell the fine piece of machinery I own.. LMAO.. Actually i drive a soccer van. Your all jealous i know..


----------



## ModernMopar (Aug 4, 2010)

My big toy



















At Springfest in Irvine


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

my 2000 towncar (daily driven)


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Sep 29 2010, 10:02 AM~18692166
> *THis is my first lowrider the 77 monte, my best friend and i bought the car and were to fix it and geting it back together but he past away in iraq in 07 when he was 20 and we never got to finish it so i had to sell it and got my lack but decided to keep it for good in his name, so ima get his mural on my trunk and and just change the fornt end to the uro clip, this my baby yall LOL
> 
> 
> ...


whats up folks... Im still hear.. :biggrin: Everybody got some shit...
Believe it or not, I was lookin at fool the other day in a soccer mom van
(wishing I could be him) the soccer mom was fine ass hell!
DL style's all i can say is damm... dude all you need is one set of D's?
and you can hit the cruzz spot every week in a different rider... that 55? 57. and 57 ford? shitt.,.Yo grampa? can I borrow the car for minute? put some D's on it that day
and ride...bring him home stock em back up..and call it day in till next time.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 28 2010, 09:17 PM~18688192
> *That looks nice bro... Itd look even better layed out though...
> *


i want 24s


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

my 06 tacoma DAILY DRAGGER been bagged and daily driven since new  
@ work








@ da beach








my favorite mod on my truck :biggrin: 








photoshop wit sum d's and ho's :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Sep 29 2010, 02:59 PM~18694875
> *my 06 tacoma DAILY DRAGGER  been bagged and daily driven since new
> @ work
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :wow: :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Sep 29 2010, 02:59 PM~18694875
> *
> photoshop wit sum d's and ho's  :wow:
> 
> ...


becareful with that one in the pink, looks like shes gonna take a piss on ur rear wheel :biggrin: 

sik ride


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 29 2010, 06:32 PM~18695111
> *becareful with that one in the pink, looks like shes gonna take a piss on ur rear wheel  :biggrin:
> 
> sik ride
> *


 yea but the one inside better be making breakfast, or the spilled milk will make the carpet inside stink., nice truck though


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

its not milk its armorall ...shes greasing up the inside :biggrin:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

some of my old rides and current project

my current project ..bodied 03 matrix xrs on a full chassis and rwd swap out of a tacoma








grocery getter...have had it for 7 years









PAST SHIT

my 2runner i shortened to a 2door and bodied


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

nothing special. '05 e-250, rear load, 550# lift. ac works, radio don't.
















.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 30 2010, 07:10 PM~18704495
> *nothing special. '05 e-250, rear load, 550# lift. ac works, radio don't.
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT'S COOL. A REAL MONEY MAKER :biggrin: .


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

MY RIDES LOL :biggrin: PUT SOME Ds ON IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas+Sep 30 2010, 09:26 PM~18705651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU CRAZY. I NEED SOME D'S TOO. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Sep 30 2010, 05:44 PM~18704258
> *some of my old rides and current project
> 
> my current project ..bodied 03 matrix xrs  on a full chassis and rwd swap out of a tacoma
> ...


fuck you got an had some badd azz rides .. :0 :wow: i gotta find picks of my old shit an my truck im building now...


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

MY P.O.S.! :biggrin: Belltech 2/5 drop, 20's, TRUE ram air hood, 3" exatust, and Edge performer programer...16.1 @89 mph in the 1/4 hahahaha fast enough for me... top speed (so far) 128


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Sep 30 2010, 07:28 PM~18706145
> *MY P.O.S.!  :biggrin: Belltech 2/5 drop, 20's, TRUE ram air hood, 3" exatust, and Edge performer programer...16.1 @89 mph in the 1/4 hahahaha fast enough for me... top speed (so far) 128
> 
> 
> ...


damn still got the stickers on the tires :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Sep 30 2010, 09:32 PM~18705694
> *MY RIDES LOL  :biggrin:  PUT SOME Ds ON IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, it's time for some new paint/polish and buff, and then put them new shoes on that ride and you're set homie!! You'll be back on the strip in no time cruising!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Sep 30 2010, 07:32 PM~18705694
> *MY RIDES LOL  :biggrin:  PUT SOME Ds ON IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



damn bro you got a set of og chevrolegs :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 29 2010, 10:38 AM~18691983
> *HERES MY RIDE, BUT PSHOPPED SO IN KNOW WUT IT LOOKS LIKE WHEN I GET SOME DROP SPRINGS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



baller!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Sep 30 2010, 10:36 PM~18706211-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PURPLE STACY ADAMS, REDSNAKE, & SOME WINGTIPS. PUMPING "G" :biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm: :naughty:


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

Here's my daily...


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Well my first ride was an 84 regal. I never took pics of it but this is a 95% accurate replica, with the exception that the hydros on the 1:1 hardly ever worked.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Sep 30 2010, 11:59 PM~18707068
> *TOOK YOUR ADVISE HOMIE.
> 
> PURPLE STACY ADAMS, REDSNAKE, & SOME WINGTIPS. PUMPING "G" :biggrin:  uffin:  :nicoderm:  :naughty:
> ...



:wow: Thats what's up!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

My rides:




















And now that I got my drivers licence I drive this few times a week, its my dads car but gotta start from somewhere. 
http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q169/si...pg?t=1285609960


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 1 2010, 05:02 AM~18709355
> *My rides:
> 
> 
> ...


pop's van is cool.. we should have all been so lucky... You can tell the girls
(Its nice and warm hear in the back?) :biggrin: Just make sure you use some 
spray freshener and air the car out before bringing it home to dad!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Sep 30 2010, 11:57 PM~18708662
> *Well my first ride was an 84 regal. I never took pics of it but this is a 95% accurate replica, with the exception that the hydros on the 1:1 hardly ever worked.
> 
> 
> ...


 they really look like regal rims!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Sep 30 2010, 03:44 PM~18704258
> *some of my old rides and current project
> 
> my current project ..bodied 03 matrix xrs  on a full chassis and rwd swap out of a tacoma
> ...




damn these rides r sick...i love the frontier and the 2dr runner


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Sep 30 2010, 10:59 PM~18707068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir !!!!!!!!! OG Pimpin' at it's best !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 28 2010, 09:23 PM~18686631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ride numbahh two comin soon hopefully bishes!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 3 2010, 10:08 AM~18723214
> *ride numbahh two comin soon hopefully bishes!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Info?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 2 2010, 09:32 PM~18718487
> *pop's van is cool.. we should have all been so lucky...  You can tell the girls
> (Its nice and warm hear in the back?) :biggrin:  Just make sure you use some
> spray freshener and air the car out before bringing it home to dad!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: 



It is pretty aerodynamic   :biggrin: :biggrin: 


















Some pics inside of it








Most europeans prefer stick shifter but I prefer comfort.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

FUCK!!! That white shit is right around the corner! :uh:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

More of the cars we got out here.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

and theres still more but they are in other garages and i dont have pics right now. i will though. :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 3 2010, 11:06 AM~18723206
> *Yes sir !!!!!!!!! OG Pimpin' at it's best !
> 
> 
> ...


PUMP AIN'T EASY!  :nicoderm:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 3 2010, 12:42 PM~18723932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wanna get rid of the center caps on the skylark? :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Sep 29 2010, 12:26 AM~18688291
> *My current WIP and daily...... 94 X Cab Dime. I'll try to get some better pics tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...


Newer, better pics of my Dime.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*THIS IS MY RIDE....VEGAS LRM 2010!*


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 14 2010, 11:22 PM~18814758
> *THIS IS MY RIDE....VEGAS LRM 2010!
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good M. Been looking forward to seeing how it looked at the show.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 14 2010, 08:22 PM~18814758
> *THIS IS MY RIDE....VEGAS LRM 2010!
> 
> 
> ...


something to be real proud of...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 3 2010, 08:51 AM~18723375
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:
> It is pretty aerodynamic     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 Oh yea,,good times to had in there... 
(hears what you tell the cops) why no officer? we were;nt fooling around..
we were at a study date..and somebody started smokiing something funny
so we left..but we both started feeling woozy so i pulled over so we would not endanger any one.. (It worked for me)


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 14 2010, 09:22 PM~18814758
> *THIS IS MY RIDE....VEGAS LRM 2010!
> 
> 
> ...



doing big things perro danny got down on the top best mali out period


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

put in some work today getting closer to the streets


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 15 2010, 01:18 AM~18817136
> *put in some work today getting closer to the streets
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 regal looks nice :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 15 2010, 09:23 AM~18817892
> *:0  :0  :0  regal looks nice  :cheesy:
> *




X2


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks alot guys it isnt done yet but it real close to bein together in the next week here


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

heres 1 of my 3 1:1 toys......not a daily.....YET! :biggrin: thats my blue 99 dime in the backround on the 1st pic thats my daily!
















and 1 more thats gettin to be garage art! :uh: for sale!? :happysad:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

put it back to combat more taking the stickers off the glass tomorrow, thinking of getting 20s with some tall tires


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 15 2010, 08:16 PM~18823462
> *
> and 1 more thats gettin to be garage art! :uh: for sale!? :happysad:
> 
> ...


----------



## JGREEZY (Aug 21, 2009)

:biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=19024936


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

heres my buck fiddy  


















would LOVE to drop this bitch on some 22's or 24's but i really cant see that happenin anytime soon :uh: for now gonna get her paid off then do some minor stuff to it-22's, roll pan, shave trim, etc

pics of my 95 bubble i had. i miss this car so damn much! had so many plans for her. couldnt keep it tho with my dad passin last year so had to give her back :uh: 

























didnt have the LT1 in her. instead had the 4.3lt L99 about 200hp


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 15 2010, 01:18 AM~18817136
> *put in some work today getting closer to the streets
> 
> 
> ...


great buick man.... 

Nice ass Cadi badgass..
The was a clean caprice.... too..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

cant afford to play with my toy's.. I cant afford to put tags on them any more.

I dont want to sell them... but I am always to bummed out to work on them...
and of course they collect tons of dust..


















.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

"MY CAR'S I USED TO ROLL BACK IN THE DAY"









TINGOS GREEN 54' IN 2000










MY 54' & ERICK'S TRUCK










TINGOS BBY BLUE 54' IN 2001 LRN CAR SHOW










PEPBOY CAR SHOW IN 2001










TINGOS GREY 54' IN 2005









SAN ANTONIO CAR SHOW



















THE MURALS ON MY GREY 54'










MY 54' AND MY 39' FOUR DOOR IN 2004










MY 62' SS AND MY 54' IN 2006










MY SON BEHIND THE WHEEL










MY GORDAS RIDING SHOT GUN










YES THEY ARE LA WIRE WHEELS









ME AND MY COUSIN ALBERT IN FRONT OF MY 40' 2007









THIS WAS MY TRIBUTE TO MIRAGE CAR CLUB PEARL WHITE AND EVERYTHING GOLD



















THIS ARE THE ONLY TWO PICS I HAVE OF MY LOST MODEL COLLECTION, YES GREY DIGGER IS SITTING ON RC..REMOTE CONTROL GOLD DS


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 28 2010, 08:51 PM~18687864
> *i have to find pics of all the dam lowrider i have had.
> *


YUP I JUST DID.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Nov 10 2010, 10:28 AM~19033599
> *"MY CAR'S I USED TO ROLL BACK IN THE DAY"
> 
> 
> ...


 cool ass line up... Tingo... I like the baby blue 54 the best...
Your son looks like he dont take no BS.,. :biggrin: ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 10 2010, 12:18 PM~19034312
> *cool ass line up... Tingo... I like the baby blue 54 the best...
> Your son looks like he dont take no BS.,. :biggrin: ...
> *


DON'T WORRY WORKING ON ANOTHER 54 BEL AIR AGAIN.GONNA TOP THE LAST 3 I'VE HAD.TINGOS 54 :run:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 10 2010, 11:17 AM~19032817
> *
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

some pics of my bucket....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

that ride is CLEEEAANNNN!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

my old ranger








































not sure why they came out so small .. :happysad:
4-1/2 in body drop with 18 in momo's, air ride, 302c.i. out of a 92 mustang gt-40 crank an cam, 14.3 in the quarter, was in mini truckin back in the day..truck was called (tottal recalled) dont remember what issue or year. it was allready in there when i got it from the dude out of ohio.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

built this when i was 16 in school
























wtf..why are the pix comin out so small??


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

my old 64 that i killed...lol....12 batt..4 pumps it was fun for a while.
   thats it im not postin anymore they keep commin out to small.... :banghead: :banghead: i have about 60 pix of all my rides on mysapce if you want to check them out...atleast there you can see them...lol... go- type in jeral tierney in the search people on the top right hand corner. i should be the only one on there.. (frog) should be the top name thats me. :biggrin: check out my toys....


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

here are some of my rides i have had in the last couple of years, the first two S-10's are the same truck, i just painted them a couple of times. when it was black with the blue flame onit, it got totaled out in a wreck, but i still have it, it's in my shop getting a bag job onit, i hope to have it all done by this spring. the green 2 door tahoe i sold a couple of years ago. the white square body chevy i painted it, and traded it for the primed ex-cab chevy, which i am still working on. the camero i just got rid of last year. the black ex-cab S-10 is one of the rides i still have, and the bottem S-10 was my first bagged truck, its no longer with us. it's now probley a tuna can. i junked it. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 10 2010, 07:09 PM~19037289
> *my old ranger
> 
> 
> ...


i remember the issue of that one..sweet ass ride that was


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 10 2010, 08:39 PM~19038190
> *here are some of my rides i have had in the last couple of years, the first two S-10's are the same truck, i just painted them a couple of times. when it was black with the blue flame onit, it got totaled out in a wreck, but i still have it, it's in my shop getting a bag job onit, i hope to have it all done by this spring. the green 2 door tahoe i sold a couple of years ago. the white square body chevy i painted it, and traded it for the primed ex-cab chevy, which i am still working on. the camero i just got rid of last year. the black ex-cab S-10 is one of the rides i still have, and the bottem S-10 was my first bagged truck, its no longer with us. it's now probley a tuna can. i junked it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 The other day I had a tuna sandwich, it tasted like beer,weed, and motor oil! :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 10 2010, 05:27 PM~19036418
> *some pics of my bucket....
> 
> 
> ...


 I love this car.. I love this shade of blue so much... you just cant beat those calming,
classy elegant shades! You got any more pics? like the trunk? :biggrin: 
Where's the color bar? :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

This my whips back in da day...93...96


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 11 2010, 11:56 AM~19043067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I seen this cutlass in a video... Old Young Hogg video or Truucha video.. it was at a park or car show...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 11 2010, 11:39 AM~19042936
> *I love this car.. I love this shade of blue so much... you just cant beat those calming,
> classy elegant shades! You got any more pics? like the trunk? :biggrin:
> Where's the color bar? :biggrin:
> *


 (x 2)


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 11 2010, 01:39 PM~19042936
> *I love this car.. I love this shade of blue so much... you just cant beat those calming,
> classy elegant shades! You got any more pics? like the trunk? :biggrin:
> Where's the color bar? :biggrin:
> *











im thinking bout repainting it in the new year. will probably use this honda color as the base but not sure yet. 








might do a 180 and just go with magenta or something BRIGHT... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 12 2010, 12:16 PM~19052235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Dr.. this is a clean ass car... I love the trunk..clean sweet and simple..
great lay and play set up... 
yesterday I pulled up your car.. and left it on my monitor for most of the day..
I love elegant,, classy,,slammed whips.. :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

The Daily on 26's









For the Weekend on switches


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 12 2010, 02:51 PM~19052499
> *Thanks Dr.. this is a clean ass car... I love the trunk..clean sweet and simple..
> great lay and play set up...
> yesterday I pulled up your car.. and left it on my monitor for most of the day..
> ...


Thanks man!!
Preciate it!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 12 2010, 03:07 AM~19045584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 28 2010, 08:57 PM~18687938
> *heres my new one..'08 Scion TC.
> 
> 
> ...


 How do you like those Crossfire Bmf's?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Way back when. 










83 Cutlass sold a few months ago.










00 GP GT traded in for family man van.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE...
THIS IS HOW I ROLL EVERYDAY A GAS BLACKHOLE 85' CHEVY SILVERADO WITH CUSTOM ROLL BAR AND SPARE TIRE TAILGATE CONSTRUCTED BY YOURS TRULY. IM POOR SO I SACRIFICED TWO ROLL BARS AND WELDED INTO ONE ALSO THE SPARE TIRE CARRIER IS FROM AN OLDER MODEL PATHFINDER THAT I GOT FROM THE SCRAP YARD AND WELDED IT ON MY TRUCK AND SURPRISINGLY ENOUGH IT TURNED OUT OK. BIG PLANS ARE IN THE FUTURE FOR THIS TRUCK, REGEARING THE REAR DIFF ALSO LOCKER, BIGGER TIRES, PAINT JOB WITH RHINO LINING AND ALSO ENGINE SWAP. HOPEFULLY IN THE NEXT TWO SUMMERS ILL HAVE IT WHERE I WANT IT. 
GETTIN DIRTY.....
























AND THIS BITCH CLEANS UP NICE TOO...
















ALSO A 77' GMC THAT I SOLD BEFORE I GOT MY 85' NOW THIS BITCH IS UGLY BUT NEVER LEFT ME STANDED, ALREADY HAD LIFT TIRES AND LOCKER IN THE REAR BUT DIDNT HAVE MUCH ELSE. OPTED FOR THE NEWER ONE WITH A SOLID PLATFORM TO BUILD ONTO.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 12 2010, 09:49 PM~19056304
> *How do you like those Crossfire Bmf's?
> *


the crossfire IDB3's, with a 1000 watt crossfire amp..they hit damn hard as fuck man. the guy i bought it from had it tuned and said it would do a 150dB all day long..and i believe him totally. Can flip a quarter on the cab like 4-5 inches off of it.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 14 2010, 09:58 AM~19064448
> *the crossfire IDB3's, with a 1000 watt crossfire amp..they hit damn hard as fuck man.  the guy i bought it from had it tuned and said it would do a 150dB all day long..and i believe him totally.  Can flip a quarter on the cab like 4-5 inches off of it.
> *




















i THINK bMf stood for BAD MOTHER FUCKER... I ran a 1000 watt crossfire mono
amp with a pair of fosgate 12's for years in my cadi... it was just okay.. now the cadi is JL audio 500x1 with 2 w6's (hits alot better but my mids and high's suck) I cant seam to adjust it now.. with new head unit i got...

so I ran the 1000 watt crossfire in the nissan.. with two 12 inch kicker cvx's it did not hit enough and the crossfire amp is (juice sensitive) tends to want to clip.. 
said fuck that..got a lesser expensive Hifonics 1600 watt mono put the kickers in the house waiting for another Lo Lo project..and I squeezed in these Bmf 15's with duel voice coil's.. I had this box sealed from the inside and reinforced.. but i really dont think I do the woofers justice..I listen to the news all day.. but when I do play music
it is probably hitting with 20 percent of its potential... bottom line..I love the BMF woofers.. but i am not feeling the crossfire amps unless they are the old white ones
from years ago!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

TTT 4 THE NEW GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 14 2010, 10:25 AM~19064547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah thats the one i have, kinda white/silver shinyish. I hate it that my ride isnt runnin, tho i havent thought of slappin a box of 3 into the back of my scion with a 1000 pushin it..should rock that car the fuck out!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is my 64 impala 4-door i just bought, i did not get the 24's that's onit, but i do have some 14" daytons im putting onit. then im going to be bagging it real soon. it needs a little work but i got it at a great price.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Feb 17 2011, 08:37 PM~19897443-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 or you can put some hydro's in your life... :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

My newest ride, 95 caprice classic, 82,xxx og miles


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 18 2011, 02:43 AM~19899990
> *My newest ride, 95 caprice classic, 82,xxx og miles
> 
> 
> ...


 clean clean..


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Aint a lowrider but this is my little toy!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 18 2011, 05:17 AM~19900020
> *clean clean..
> *


looks good on this side, I bought it with slight fender bender damage on the other side, just needs a door and fender though, price and low miles was to good to pass up


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Nov 14 2010, 03:58 AM~19060833
> *ORALE...
> THIS IS HOW I ROLL EVERYDAY A GAS BLACKHOLE 85' CHEVY SILVERADO WITH CUSTOM ROLL BAR AND SPARE TIRE TAILGATE CONSTRUCTED BY YOURS TRULY. IM POOR SO I SACRIFICED TWO ROLL BARS AND WELDED INTO ONE ALSO THE SPARE TIRE CARRIER IS FROM AN OLDER MODEL PATHFINDER THAT I GOT FROM THE SCRAP YARD AND WELDED IT ON MY TRUCK AND SURPRISINGLY ENOUGH IT TURNED OUT OK. BIG PLANS ARE IN THE FUTURE FOR THIS TRUCK, REGEARING THE REAR DIFF ALSO LOCKER, BIGGER TIRES, PAINT JOB WITH RHINO LINING AND ALSO ENGINE SWAP. HOPEFULLY IN THE NEXT TWO SUMMERS ILL HAVE IT WHERE I WANT IT.
> 
> *


You're poor? Look at the damn big ass house you live in :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 14 2010, 09:25 AM~19064547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I HAD 2 12'' CROSSFIRES IN MY 300, THOSE SHITS HIT HARD, BAD ASS SUBS. MY TRUNK RATTLED LIKE HELL, BUT I NEVER DYNAMATED IT SO I JUST SOLD THE SYSTEM AND AMP.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Feb 18 2011, 08:41 AM~19900175
> *Aint a lowrider but this is my little toy!
> 
> 
> ...



:boink:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 18 2011, 09:22 AM~19901021
> *I HAD 2 12'' CROSSFIRES IN MY 300, THOSE SHITS HIT HARD, BAD ASS SUBS. MY TRUNK RATTLED LIKE HELL, BUT I NEVER DYNAMATED IT SO I JUST SOLD THE SYSTEM AND AMP.
> *


 yea i dont know why there amp's went down hill...and there price's got higher
(just like the old fosgate's).. those damm companys need to stop trying to fix
what aint broken...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Feb 18 2011, 05:41 AM~19900175
> *Aint a lowrider but this is my little toy!
> 
> 
> ...


 thats cool for chasing Kango tail! lol....


----------



## squeeze (Jan 29, 2011)

here is my truck i had since highschool. traded it bout a year ago.. miss it everyday but im gonna build another one soon









and here is my car that i have now, bought it stock and made it to how it looks now, same with the truck too.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by squeeze_@Feb 18 2011, 12:42 PM~19902435
> *here is my truck i had since highschool. traded it bout a year ago.. miss it everyday but im gonna build another one soon
> 
> 
> ...


 the top picture of the pontiac looks like a magazine add.. :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

All those rides look clean....  

Here are mine.....

89 F150 4x4 (daily/work)









76 F100 Custom (current project)









63 Impala Sedan (weekend)









95 Eclipse RS (summer)


----------



## Pro 48 Fleetline (Mar 26, 2009)

By null at 2010-11-09


----------



## Pro 48 Fleetline (Mar 26, 2009)

By null at 2010-11-19


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior+Feb 18 2011, 05:37 PM~19904194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats is a clean beast..


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I'll bring this thread back up. I just got this 1960 merc.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

a few of my old rigs:
first is my 93 TC I had when my son was born









the next is "El Esperado" my 65 Impala station wagon with factory air (1 of 500 made)

















and "Narcolepsy" my 84 Honda Shadow ratbike

















and my current daily driver "Azulito"


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Man I like that 65 wagon. Kool lookin.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Man I like that 65 wagon. Kool lookin.


thanks man. those were authentic vintage Thrush lakes that I hooked sparkplugs up to. I miss that girl,:tears: she did go to a good home though


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

we all have seen em... but here we go again

































and im still working on getting this one but im having the damndest time getting a job..


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Currently my Ride , i Paint it the last week . Its a 99`Citroen Xsara VTS


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

my summer ride


















for winter ive got a 94 suburban 2500HD w/ 3" lift and some bigger tires, no pics yet


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

my weekend warrior


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

My restored Redline...










My old Bonneville...



































And my Saturn...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

leong357 said:


> my weekend warrior


nice 70 bro!! i love em!!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

T.T.T for the new people


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Here you go. both are dailys.

84 coupe on 13's w/ 2 10s, cd player in glove box w/ og cb radio still in dash, lowered, woodgrain wheel (chain link is out for the winter), bud light shift, fun summer daily.








'93 Fleetwood w. 2 pumps, 4 batts, acuumulators, 14" colormatched barrels eg grill colormatched trim (just something wit switches)








'05 Equinox (no pics)(Kinfolk's truck I'm leasing for the winter, gotta have a new junt for the baby)
'31 Ford Model A truck (no pics) (grandfather-in-law entrusted in me as he has parkinsons and can't even move the thing. I don't know a thing about these older vehicles, it needs to be ran to 12v with the new alternator so it'll run for longer than the battery will hold a charge (which is actually a lil while on that lil 4 banger) so it hasn't been touched all year except I pulled it around front on halloween for decor.)

As soon as tax time comes I'll either be selling a caddy and looking for another ol skoo/ or lowrider. Or straight up buying an import and sending the equinox down the road. never too many. lol I dont even have a garage.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Cleaned her up real nice this morning.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Here's my Vw I drive once in a while, I'm working on it little by little ....


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

*Heres mine, 2001 Chevy Impala Ls*































Yes I had to do it. A turbo on a grandpa car











For more info on the Imp, check out my cardomain page

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2979518/2001-chevrolet-impala


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

How well do those projectors light up the road? I plan on gettin a set for my GA.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

grimreaper69 said:


> How well do those projectors light up the road? I plan on gettin a set for my GA.



They were str8. But i swapped them out wit HIDs

Projector lights










HIDs











I say go wit HIDs. You wont be disappointed


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Mazdat that's fuckin bad bro my lady wants to get a notch back or a ghia as a daily but she gonna have to wait till I get her 65


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Been doin some shoppin for the GA.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

rollindeep408 said:


> Mazdat that's fuckin bad bro my lady wants to get a notch back or a ghia as a daily but she gonna have to wait till I get her 65


Thanx Rollindeep!! Ghia's are nice too, too low for me though My son wants a Ghia too


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

grimreaper69 said:


> Been doin some shoppin for the GA.



Very Clean. My HIDs went out on me and I threw the reg bulbs away for my projectors so now im rockin the stock headlights. I also plan to get some new projectors wit HIDs . Im gonna go wit Plasma blue.

Heres are the one I want to get.


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

back in the day, weekend and everyday


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

A few quick cell phone pics. Damn shame I don't have better pics of my own shit.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> A few quick cell phone pics. Damn shame I don't have better pics of my own shit.


x2! I wanna see more of the cutty


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> A few quick cell phone pics. Damn shame I don't have better pics of my own shit.


Was wondering when you'd stop in!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll try to dig up some more of my cutty sinicle. 
I was waitin till I could get some good pics mike it looks like that won't be til spring. U got any good pics? I think Tyler might.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> I'll try to dig up some more of my cutty sinicle.
> I was waitin till I could get some good pics mike it looks like that won't be til spring. U got any good pics? I think Tyler might.


I'll look around. I doubt I got any pics of that paintjob unless it's from BBB 2 yrs ago. It's nice though, beautiful scroll work, hard to believe it's backyard boogie.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is my daliy S-10, it got wrecked last year, i put a new x-cab skin and a new bed, and just have not had time to paint it back black.








and this is my 64 impala, right now it's torn down getting ready for a new motor, and somother stuff, but should have it back on the road in a month or so.


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

My sunday ride...... Juiced up... Chrome undies


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

97 bmw e36






94 Mitsubishi diamanti


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I dont have it anymore sold it  but I'm on the hunt for another just like it


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

MAZDAT said:


> Here's my Vw I drive once in a while, I'm working on it little by little ....


We had one of those sitting in shed when I was a kid, dunno where the fuck it's now. It's a 1500 right?












Still driving this one:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Siim123 said:


> We had one of those sitting in shed when I was a kid, dunno where the fuck it's now. It's a 1500 right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the SUN ???


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

sneekyg909 said:


> Where's the SUN ???


When there's sun, its cold as fuck in here. Right now its been clear sky for about a week and the temperature is around -30'C(-22F)


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Siim123 said:


> When there's sun, its cold as fuck in here. Right now its been clear sky for about a week and the temperature is around -30'C(-22F)


We've had a REALLY mild winter (so far). Only been in the single digits ONCE. Not much snow. When we do get snow it's gone within a few days.


----------

